# Pomac



## TOMJONES222 (Dec 8, 2004)

When we were kids, my Brother and I used to drink this soft drink from, I believe, Coca Cola called 'Pomac'.

 Does ANYONE know where I can find a bottle, empty or full, by Christmas?


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Dec 11, 2004)

ebay??[]


----------



## TOMJONES222 (Dec 13, 2004)

Ebay has ONE listing with a REDICULOUS minimum bid.  The person is stating that the bottle was manufactured IN 1916 when, in actuality, the bottles have been produced SINCE 1916.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------

